# Over-wintering in a mobile home or chalet



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm just starting to explore the possibilities of spending 4 or 5 winter months in Spain or Portugal.

For the last 10 years or so we've gone to South Africa for the worst couple of winter months but long haul airfares are increasing and our ability to sit in a small aircraft seat for 12 hours is not what it used to be so it's time to have a Plan B.

We do recognise that the Iberian climate is not the same as that in Africa but we're both finding that the few English winter month at home are getting really depressing.

Mrs T does not "do" motorhoming so it would have to be a rental property of some sort.

Motorhomers who over-winter in Spain and Portugal are frequently stating that they get a good campsite rate for long stays ans I was wondering if those sites have any form of rental accommodation that might also be available at a good rate. 


So fellow sunbirds - I'm looking for any thoughts and suggestions you might have for us. 
Very open minded.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Tony T,

Depends what you want?

You can rent some nice villas on the coast, long term for good rates. Imagine sitting by the pool (too cold to go in without heat I guess). on a warmer day?. Or log fire lit on cold nights!.

We hired a lovely house with sea views in October for a week about 4 years ago. The winter rate was £500 + Heating November to March.

And you can get cheaper!.

Or do you want the advantages and downsides of a site? Hence the Mobile home.

Some friends of ours lived in an older static van for two full years in North Wales. It was too cold and too quiet for them in Winter.

TM


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

What about somewhere like The Gambia Tony. Not too far and cheap to live (cheaper than Spain anyway).


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Motorhoming the winter away in Iberia is very pleasant. The temperatures are good and the cost of living is better than being at home.

Some sites do have 'cabins' for rent. Here in Portugal, off the top of my head, I can think of a couple - Cabanas at Conceicao near Tavira and Caravanas Algarve near Moncarapacho. I am currently on the latter site and his camping fees are €240 a month, his cabins are I believe €450 a month.

Car hire from the airport is cheap in the winter from €5 a day for a small car and a bit more for a 5 seater.

JohnW


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

teemyob said:


> Hi Tony T,
> 
> Depends what you want?
> 
> ...


Thanks TM

We would be happy for something fairly basic as long as it's clean and functional self catering.
Certainly not interested in paying for super facilities that we wouldn't use.

A modern mobile home would be fine as long as it's in a reasonable location - we would have our own transport.

I don't have much of an idea what the going rate is down there but £500 a week would not be possible.

The reason I mentioned a campsite is that we've seen some respectable looking ones on French campsites and wondered what similar would cost in Spain and Portugal.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

747 said:


> What about somewhere like The Gambia Tony. Not too far and cheap to live (cheaper than Spain anyway).


Thanks Jim

I've considered the Gambia before and although the flight time is about half I've not been able to persuade Mrs T to travel to "the tropics" (she struggles on our short trips to Durban!)

I think we'd both prefer the cooler climes of Spain/Portugal to that of Gambia.

Although we eat out daily in South Africa (£1 = R17 at the moment) we would plan to self cater most of the time if away for 4 or 5 months in Europe.

Our other issue is that, as far as I'm concerned, English winters last from November 1 to March 31, 5 months, and spending just over 2 months in South Africa leaves far too long in the UK winter so we're looking to go somewhere for the whole winter, and that's difficult to manage on our budget - but we will find a way. :lol:


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Agree with 747 (must stop doing that) have alternated Egypt & Gambia for last ten years for our dose of winter sun lots of good deals, ie we go Marsa alam in 2 weeks for 2weeks all inclusive £1190 for both of us a five star. hotel we have been to 4 times before , both are only 5/6 hrs flying time there are long term deals available quite easily. In Gambia villas available cheaply


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have had some success with Holiday lettings http://www.holidaylettings.co.uk/

You communicate and book through the owners. You can also haggle!

Before we (Mrs D) decided on the Yorkshire coast for Christmas and New Year (still here) I was looking at booking an apartment for a month over Christmas and New Year in Tenerife. The cheapest offer I got was €400. Thats for a month. Not a week.

If I was flying I wouldnt bother with mainland Spain and head for the canaries.

Last time we went for a longer period than a holiday was a few Christmas's ago and we got a two bedroomed place with British TV on Pebble beach on the Golf course for £150 a week. There are loads around there and Golf de Sur. You certainly dont need to spend £500 a week. Most of the long term residents were paying that per month for a two or thre month stay.

They are pretty desperate out there as well so you can haggle.

For flights I use Travel Republic which is dead easy to use and nearly always the best deals. Car hire about £50 a week if you shop around.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> I'm just starting to explore the possibilities of spending 4 or 5 winter months in Spain or Portugal.....................


If you can find money to invest it might be a good investment to buy a lettable apartment in Spain.

You could occupy it during the winter months and let it during the summer (most profitable) months.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

barryd said:


> I have had some success with Holiday lettings http://www.holidaylettings.co.uk/
> 
> You communicate and book through the owners. You can also haggle!
> 
> ...


Thanks Barry

That sounds very encouraging.

A couple of the reasons I was aiming at Spain/Portugal are that Mrs T would fly out from our local (10 mins away) airport and I would drive down so as to have a car on site but the eg figures you've given certainly give me something to think about.

Methinks I need to spend a while with Excel.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

We have friends who spend December to March in Tenerife? I can remember it being very reasonable. 

We met Patrick Philips, who posts on here who told us about this as well. I think he also did a post about it here. 

Val


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We periodically ponder the idea of spending more time during the winter in either southern Spain or the Canaries. We know both areas well, including some of the smaller Canary islands such as La Gomera and La Palma.

The advantage of the mainland is easy accessibility, especially with your own vehicle - and nipping back to the UK is only a 2.5 hour flip on a low-coast airline if the need or desire arises. Also , because it is the low season, there's an abundance of all types of rental accommodation available at reasonable rates.

The downside is that the weather is not as warm, especially at night time. Consequently, heating can be a surprising expense, especially as on the whole the Spanish don't do 'insulation' very well. Some years you can also suffer from long periods of wet weather too.

Whereas, the Canaries are that bit warmer, especially at night time. Generally any wet spells don't last too long, although deciding the right location on whichever island is chosen is important - there's a remarkable range of climate in a small geography - predominantly between north coasts and south coasts. The north sides and mountains can be quite wet, but the southern coastal areas much drier.

Winter is peak season in the Canaries and whilst there are undoubtedly still long-term accommodation bargains to be had, I suspect not quite as much choice as on the mainland.

And of course, it's much much more expensive to get your own vehicle to the Canaries than mainland Spain.

So at the end of the day you pays your money and takes your choice - the jury is still out for us - we like both.

Off to Gran Canaria next week - where I personally believe the best mid-winter Canary weather is to be found - for 7 days only on this occasion (unfortunately). But then back to Fuerteventura in March.

Whatever you decide - enjoy!

Mike


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

TonyT you have a PM


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

mikebeaches said:


> We periodically ponder the idea of spending more time during the winter in either southern Spain or the Canaries. We know both areas well, including some of the smaller Canary islands such as La Gomera and La Palma.
> 
> The advantage of the mainland is easy accessibility, especially with your own vehicle - and nipping back to the UK is only a 2.5 hour flip on a low-coast airline if the need or desire arises. Also , because it is the low season, there's an abundance of all types of rental accommodation available at reasonable rates.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with Mike's analysis.

We are off to La Palma for 2 weeks in March - to a cottage we have rented before. We pay Euros 200 p.w. but I am sure if we had the time to rent it Nov. - Mar we could get it for a lot less.

La Palma is delightful but flights from UK are 1 per week from LGW and MAN (and two from Berlin/Dusseldorf)

Geoff


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Geoff n Mike

Would somewhere like La Palma have enough to keep you "occupied" for 4 or 5 months?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

This might give you some ideas Tony - http://www.marjalcostablanca.com. Bungalows available and easy flights from UK to Alicante.

Mike


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm no use at all

I love winter

Light the log fire curl up in front of it

Read a book

And dream of spring

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tonyt said:


> Geoff n Mike
> 
> Would somewhere like La Palma have enough to keep you "occupied" for 4 or 5 months?


Tony

A reasonable question.

I think that in La Palma one criteria is whether you are into, and fit enough, for some intermediate to strenuous walking - beautiful views and vegetation.

Or - want to photograph/paint/draw/sit by the sea with a nice cold wine and seafood etc.

Also if I were there for a lengthy period I would want to go to other islands for a few days.

Personally, I would also want internet access.

Like anywhere else, I would want to have enough money in the bank to escape 'island fever', if necessary.

Geoff


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Tony,

We are off in about 10 days time time to an apartment in Torrevieja. Its overlooking the beach and has 2 bedrooms, heating, A/C, 2 bathrooms lift etc. Price for 5 weeks is €800 inclusive with English tv and wi-fi. Didn't even charge for final clean etc so quite pleased. Gives an idea of what you can get.

Previously tried Almunecar (along from Nerja), lovely town still Spanish with many places offering free Tapas. Would have gone back but fancied somewhere new. Next year probably take van and stay longer.

Good luck. Just keep searching, the deals are out there.

Gary.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> > Geoff n Mike
> ...


My turn to agree with Geoff this time! La Palma is stunning. Some of the scenery is amazing. But, it is one of the wetter islands, although it's the usual story - it has something of a micro-climate on the south-west tip of the island. We stayed there and could see rain around, but enjoyed mostly sun whilst we were at the hotel. The capital on the east of the island - Santa Cruz de la Palma - is a bit prone to rain and cloud I believe. Oh, and the few beaches are all black volcanic gravel as far as I'm aware.

Again, as Geoff say, flights are very limited. And whilst I'd love to go back, it might not be my first choice for spending the whole winter. Also, unfortunately, with an arthritic knee I'm a bit past all the mountain walking I used to enjoy so much. But it is a must-visit island if your spending an extended sojourn in the Canaries.

Mike


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Here in Benicassim just north of Valencia - this campsite offers bungalow accommodation at reasonable prices for 'long term' winter, their chalets & bungalows are approx €20 / 21 per night for stays over 21 nights - BUT note elect might be metered in some examples shown on their website.
http://www.bonterrapark.com/tarifas.asp?idlengua=3


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there

We are going to rent a bungalow at Camping Marjal Guardamar De Segura, near Alicante, there are different rates for different styles of bungalows, ours is going to cost us 22.50 euros per day, that is for long term rental, and it includes gas & electricity & they launder your bedding & towels once a week.

The site has an indoor & outdoor pool, gym, restaurant etc, the price includes entry to the sports complex.

We have been wintering here for a few years and the weather is very good.

Their website address is www.campingmarjal.com

I hope this helps

Cavaqueen


----------

